# Girls with hip/side tattoos...



## Burchy314

Did your tattoos get messed up after having a kid? I'm looking into tattoos and what all I want and I found a lot of really cute rib/hip tattoos, but I don't know if I should get it because I don't want it getting messed up the next time I get pregnant.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Obviously not my section yet but just wanted to tell you if you get stretchies or are worried about getting them I wouldn't get any side or hip tattoos til you're done having kids. If you go to my facebook pictures- the mobile uploads I had a pic of my tattoo on my hip and I've gotten 2 stretch marks through them. They aren't stretched out
they're actually stretch marks through the ink so Im pretty sure if it's like my friend Courtney the color will looked stretche out after my belly has gone away..


----------



## Leah_xx

Tina I wanted to get a tattoo that goes from under my arm to my hip and Im so glad I didnt.
I have so many stretchies on my side and hips that It would have been ruined or would be ruined if I have anymore kids.


----------



## Burchy314

Well I didn't get many stretch marks, mine are all on my thighs. I was looking at something like this
 



Attached Files:







bandw.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 18


----------



## emmylou92

that beautifull, I 'd love that my strechies are on my belly and boobs :/


----------



## Leah_xx

That is beautiful


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Burchy314 said:


> Well I didn't get many stretch marks, mine are all on my thighs. I was looking at something like this

Wow that's really pretty!! If you aren't worried about getting any deep stretchies anywhere where the tattoo would be then I think you'd be fine. If it just stretched and didn't get stretch marks then you'd be fine.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I would say your fine. :)
I bet you have seen my tattoo and its still fine now
its alot like your picture


----------



## 112110

I think it'd be fine, that tattoo is yum though!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I saw that tattoo on google and WANTED IT. My BIL is making one for me and I get it for freeee. Fkn right! I am so excited. But thinking of waiting till i am done with babies...even tho I got 0 stretch marks from Landon,....but that's when I was 16 and my skin was elastic!


----------



## x__amour

I want a damn tattoo. Haha, don't think I could get a side one though, probably maybe a shoulder one! That tattoo is gorgey though! :D


----------



## 112110

'Gorgey' :lol::lol:


----------



## x__amour

Yes, gorgey! :smug:


----------



## Burchy314

Ahh ok then now I just have to pick a tattoo lol. I have found like 15 tattoos that I want :dohh: but I can't get them all. Such a hard decision!!!! I should post them up here so everyone can tell me which ones they like best! But I will have to do that tomorrow since I'm on my iPad which won't let me post pictures.


----------



## Burchy314

Ok here are all the tattoos I like. I'm doing this from my crappy phone so sorry if it gets messed up/repeats.

More to come, can only do 5 at a time.

My favorites are the first 2.
 



Attached Files:







angel.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









bandw.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









butterfly.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1









butterflyback.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6









butterflyblue.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Burchy314

4 More after these 5. Can't you tell I was going tattoo crazy today :)

My favorites are the first 2 and the last one.
 



Attached Files:







District%203-20110812-01218.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









flower.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









flowerss.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









garden.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2









music.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Burchy314

Ok I'm done lol

LOVE all of these. So many choices!!!! It's sooo hard to choose! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







pretty.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









skull.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









snowflake.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









wings.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## abbSTAR

I LOVE the butterflies going up the back, I want it :o
Don't like the second one on the last lot of pictures to garish and manly 
Just be careful it doesn't end up looking tacky, if I was you I'd go for the first one you showed us on the other page :flow:


----------



## Freya

I'm not prone to stretchies in my pregnancies and my side/hip tatt has been a ok. Not sure it helps, just wanted to add my experience  xxx


----------



## holly2234

Mine is ruined. Its completely distorted and looks a mess!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0256.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 112110

I like the 2nd, 3rd and 4th in your first post and the last one in your second post is my absolute favorite!!!!!


----------



## airbear

I really like the butterflies going up the girl's back and the original one you posted. I would suggest going to a tattoo artist and bringing in all of these pictures and having them draw up something unique for you. You could get a few element's from the one's that are your favorite and combine them for something unique and could turn out really pretty!


----------



## Burchy314

airbear said:


> I really like the butterflies going up the girl's back and the original one you posted.* I would suggest going to a tattoo artist and bringing in all of these pictures and having them draw up something unique for you. You could get a few element's from the one's that are your favorite and combine them for something unique and could turn out really pretty!*

That is a really good idea!


----------



## bbyno1

Burchy314 said:


> Well I didn't get many stretch marks, mine are all on my thighs. I was looking at something like this

That is gorgeous!
I would never have the guts to get it done though.


----------



## lauram_92

They're really pretty! I'd never be brave enough!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I have lost count of the tattoos I have but I have 3 on my stomach and one up my side and I'm so paranoid of them stretching.


----------



## mayb_baby

I have a small butterfly on my hip and it never changed


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my end up pretty ruined after pregnancy


----------



## nadinek

just cos you didn't get many stretchies with baby 1, you may still get them with baby 2 or get the tattoo stretched bad. it didn't happen to me, but my bestie got none with her first, then several with her second and the tattoo on her hip/side (birds flying around a ribbon for her sister who died, v pretty) got really messed up. One bird has a massive stretch mark right through it and a couple of others are all stretched and disstorted. i'd wait till you're done having babies.

gorgeous ideas though!! love them!!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I lovee the wings in post 17 :)


----------



## emyandpotato

My stomach is an absolute mess at the moment and looks like purple rice pudding due to my recently deflated stretchmarks but my tattoo is actually fine, though the surface is uneven due to having a stretchmark right over it. That said it might go weird when I tone up properly as my tummy is flat now but not skinny and toned like it used to be so IDK :shrug:


----------



## mummymunch

I have some stars on my hip, this was it just done:
https://i51.tinypic.com/ams40w.jpg

This is it with bump:
https://i54.tinypic.com/24dr8zr.jpg

And this is it now:
https://i52.tinypic.com/35n60li.jpg

its stretched a little and faded


----------

